# The City That Barks And Roars - Animal Noir Novel OUT SOON



## JT Bird (Jun 6, 2020)

*Animals rule the world.*

*They hit cafes for breakfast then nine to five at the office, and fritter away evenings at jazz clubs.

But paradise is still a distant dream, for there are devils amongst the angels.*


Award-winning British comedian Jimmy Bird is releasing his debut novel on 1st August!! 







Superbly constructed and insanely original, The City that Barks and Roars bears all the hallmarks of being written by an award-winning comedian. From the beginning, the author pitches his punchlines and storylines with precision, creating a menagerie of mystery with all the best bits of the _Jungle Book_, _Chinatown_ and _Watership Down_ rolled into one unmissable story. More than your standard mystery, each chapter combines the author’s comic flair, clever wit and adventurous streak into an entertaining and gripping read. With its ingenious anthropomorphic slant, The City that Barks and Roars packs an unbeatable and outlandish punch with its weird and wonderful cast of cunning creatures and puzzling conundrums.

The author succeeds at delivering an eccentric detective work of fiction with an exotic cast of zoo characters and all the fun of the circus. This is an exciting book that perfectly balances crime thrills and comic spills into an all-consuming and entertaining whodunnit that captivates readers. It will easily appeal to an audience of any age and attract fans of animal fiction, adventure and crime.

The City that Barks and Roars is now available for pre-order from Amazon 

*About the Author*
JT Bird (AKA Jimmy) is an award-winning stand-up comedian from North London where he lives with his wife and child. In his ‘spare’ time, Jimmy runs Birdies, one of the capital’s most popular haunts for up and coming jokers. However, Jimmy took a break from the heckling crowds to focus on becoming an author – a far more peaceful endeavour! His cosy Hampstead flat sits neatly between the former homes of HG Wells and Robert Louis Stevenson so there was just a little pressure to write something wonderful. The City That Barks and Roars (will not disappoint any literary masters) is his brilliant debut novel and combines his love for humour, film noir and anthropomorphic animals.


*'BRILLIANT' *- Vincent Von Wildebeest, Kingdom Echo

*'A fabulous adventure. I was utterly captivated.'* - Henry Chinchilla, The San Shem Post

*'Marvellous. A veritable feast of fun.'* - Chad Sloth, North Beach Weekly


----------

